# Scarcella



## Garbo

Come si chiama un grande biscotto di Pasqua a forma di un cesto con un uovo in cima.  Ho trovato "scarcele" (grazie Google Images) ma non posso confermare.

http://italiavalencia.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Scarcele2501.jpg


Buona Pasqua


----------



## bearded

Salve
Esiste un dolce pasquale pugliese: ''scarcella'' con due elle (vedi su Google), plurale ''scarcelle''. E' fatto proprio come tu dici.
E' possibile che la parola sia connessa col vocabolo dialettale veneziano ''scarsela/scarsea'' che significa tasca, borsa, portafoglio (dall'Italiano antiquato ''scarsella'').
Anche a te Buona Pasqua.


----------



## Garbo

Fantastico!  Grazie!

Sì, pugliese!  Mia madre è nata a Giovinazzo, Provincia di Bari.  Probabilmente, queste parole non sono una coincidenza.


----------



## Cynthia M.

Interessante. Andando su Internet ho visto che questa scarsella esiste anche in Toscana:

...pe' pasquetta se rompe "la scarsella". Ricetta tradizionale dolce pasquale

La spiegazione nell'articolo e' che le scarselle erano sacchi portamonete, e il dolce veniva fatto per augurare la prosperita'. Dunque i due significati di scarsella sarebbero collegati.


----------



## Linda_steele

Io trovo scarcella (con la c). Mentre la scarsella sembra essere un tipo di borsa di cuoio


----------



## Cynthia M.

Linda_steele said:


> Io trovo scarcella (con due c). Mentre la scarsella sembra essere un tipo di borsa di cuoio



Se apri il mio link sopra vedrai che scrivono "scarsella". Forse lo scrivono cosi' in Toscana e non in Puglia. La scarsella (dolce) (vedi foto nel link) somiglia appunto a una borsa (scarsella).


----------



## Linda_steele

Sì, visto, infatti era una conferma.
Avevo visto le immagini ma non avevo pensato il nome del dolce deriva dalla forma della borsa


----------



## Cynthia M.

Secondo Wikipedia (che poi sappiamo che non e' il massimo per attendibilita'...) la scarsella toscana sarebbe di origine spagnola:

Scarsella orbetellana - Wikipedia


----------



## quasi.stellar

La "scarsella" (con due elle) in milanese è semplicemente qualunque tasca, anche di un vestito.
Mentre il tipico dolce pasquale è la colomba, della stessa pasta del panettone ma senza pinoli e uvette.


----------



## Cynthia M.

Grazie per la dritta  ma mia madre era milanese e lavorava addirittura per Motta da ragazza, durante la guerra. Ma ti assicuro che i veneti considerano la colomba veneta. La questione non e' cosi' semplice, a parte i campanilismi:

http://www.lacucinaitaliana.it/news/in-primo-piano/colomba-di-pasqua-storia/

Comunque ci sono vari dolci pasquali in Italia, ed e' interessante che la Toscana e la Puglia abbiano lo stesso dolce con lo stesso nome. La parola scarsella pero' non e' dialettale-

scarsèlla


----------



## quasi.stellar

Sulla colomba posso con sicurezza darti ragione, si chiama infatti anche "colomba veneziana" e "veneziana" si chiamano tutte le brioches cosparse di zucchero in granella.
Il dolce "scarsella" non è tipico di Milano e a quanto mi dici non è del nord.

Poi che la parola "scarsella" sia o no dialettale mi sembra irrilevante, posto che secondo il mio punto di vista quelli che vengono detti "dialetti" sarebbero lingue a tutti gli effetti. Ed avendo la medesima radice, mi pare ovvio che condividiamo, sia pure con leggere differenze di pronuncia, anche molti vocaboli.


----------



## Nino83

In Sicilia la chiamiamo cuddura, come avviene anche in Salento (Puglia meridionale). 
Cambia il nome ma non la sostanza (come puoi notare dal link, nel quale, in basso, sono presenti i collegamenti per la "cuzzupa" calabrese e la "scarcella" pugliese).


----------



## Cynthia M.

Nino83 said:


> In Sicilia la chiamiamo cuddura, come avviene anche in Salento (Puglia meridionale).
> Cambia il nome ma non la sostanza (come puoi notare dal link, nel quale, in basso, sono presenti i collegamenti per la "cuzzupa" calabrese *e la "scarcella" pugliese).*


*
*
Pero' le chiama *cuddhrure* o *puddhriche* o *puddhricastri*. E (dalla foto) non hanno la forma della scarsella o della cuddura siciliana. Pare che si sia confuso.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Bellissimo Nino il tuo link, che mostra il momento di congiunzione delle due tradizioni, quella del cesto e quella della colomba.
In particolare mi viene in mente che nel napoletano esiste anche un dolce fatto di pane intrecciato come un serto e nel quale sono inserite diverse uova ancora col guscio, il tutto cotto insieme nel forno. Però non so come si chiami.


----------



## Nino83

Cynthia M. said:


> Pero' le chiama *cuddhrure* o *puddhriche* o *puddhricastri*. E (dalla foto) non hanno la forma della scarsella o della cuddura siciliana.


Quelle salentine sono uguali a quelle siciliane e pugliesi, cioè fatte con farina, zucchero e uova.
Ciambelle pasquali, l’antica tradizione delle classiche “puddhriche cu l’oe” salentine
Il termine siciliano/salentino deriva dal greco "kollura" che significa "corona".


quasi.stellar said:


> Bellissimo Nino il tuo link, che mostra il momento di congiunzione delle due tradizioni, quella del cesto e quella della colomba.
> In particolare mi viene in mente che nel napoletano esiste anche un dolce fatto di pane intrecciato come un serto e nel quale sono inserite diverse uova ancora col guscio, il tutto cotto insieme nel forno. Però non so come si chiami.


Si, ci sono spesso piatti molto simili, come le penne alla puttanesca e quelle all'eoliana, con nomi differenti, qualche ingrediente in più o in meno, che portano i cuochi ad intraprendere "battaglie epocali" su quale piatto sia nato prima. 
Che poi, alla fine, sono tutti buoni.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
A Foggia e in Capitanata abbiamo la "squarcella".


quasi.stellar said:


> In particolare mi viene in mente che nel napoletano esiste anche un dolce fatto di pane intrecciato come un serto e nel quale sono inserite diverse uova ancora col guscio, il tutto cotto insieme nel forno. Però non so come si chiami.


Casatiello


----------



## quasi.stellar

Stupendo, grazie


----------



## Pugnator

Piccola precisione, il casatiello è completamente diverso dalla Scarcella. Solamente il fatto delle uova è in comune.


----------

